# Frogbit or Azolla/Duckweed



## BettaVal (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey all, probably a question that's been asked a million times but here we go. I have a 10G tank that I set up three weeks ago. 5 chain swords in the back, some wisteria in the front and an amazon broad leaf. The chain sword is growing and reproducing, amazon sword growing fresh shoots like crazy so everything seems good.

Now I'd like to get some floating plants. Sadly Australian pet chain stores don't seem to stock these readily so I get to place my first fish related online order. 

The final question: Amazon Frogbit or an Azolla/Duckweed mix?


----------



## Raye (Feb 5, 2013)

definitely frogbit. perfect size and grows quickly while pulling nitrates out of your tank.

duckweed (lesser and giant) are both super easy too. it's just that, once established, it's incredibly incredibly hard to get duckweed out of your tank. it grows so fast and gets in every nook and cranny and ugh. if you have to pick one though, go for the giant variety (if it's an option) because it's easier to get rid off and IME, doesn't grow *quite* as rapidly as it's smaller cousin.

i've only owned azolla caroliniana and IME, it requires a little more light + nutrients than the more common floaters so it didn't survive long in the setup i had it in. of course, your results may vary. it's a beautiful plant though so if you can get it to grow, kudos to you!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Where in Oz are you? Frogbit is illegal in some states. 

I use duckweed in my tanks and the only thing I hate about it, is how it gets all over my arms when I am doing water changes. 

I never had any luck with growing azolla in my tanks. It seems like my duckweed just out-competed it, which was odd as I have heard azolla usually does the opposite. 

Giant duckweed is another option. Bigger than standard duckweed, but not as big as frogbit. 

I personally would go with frogbit but only if it is legal in your state.

Also, forgot to add, are you ordering these plants from overseas or within Australia? You can't bring plants in from overseas but wasn't sure if you knew that or not.


----------



## BettaVal (Jan 1, 2014)

Haha thanks for the concern but I'm currently in Victoria where it's legal and the seller is in Queensland. Sounds like Frogbit is the way to go.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

No worries. I often see people trying to order plants from overseas or keep noxious species of plants without realising anything is wrong. 

Frogbit is definitely my favourite. Just have to watch the roots don't get too long as they can grow down into your substrate and make a mess.


----------



## BettaVal (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks for the warning! I didn't know they could do that, you probably just saved me a lot of mess. Well order is in and should be getting starter pack of frogbit for next week.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Frogbit
If you put duckweed in your tank it's very very very difficult to compoetry get rid of (I'm actually suprised it's not illegal where you are). And as mentioned above it will get all over your hands and arms when you go into the tank. It gets very annoying very fast.


----------



## selah (Oct 14, 2014)

what about dwarf water lettuce? bettas love the roots..


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Never seen that here in Australia. Shame as I really like the look of it. I think salvinia is the option you Americans seem to have that is a noxious weed in Australia.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Never seen that here in Australia. Shame as I really like the look of it. I think salvinia is the option you Americans seem to have that is a noxious weed in Australia.


There are 2 that I know of salvia species (floating tank plant, not talking about the terrestrial salvia), the larger of the species is illegal in many warmer states but not minima (the smaller species).


----------

